# First Storm Casualty ;(



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just heard on the news that a man in Wiltshire has died trying to move a tree that had fallen on power lines and he was electrocuted ;( Poor guy feel for his family 

Is this weather ever going to end!!!!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

first of todays storm.

People have been killed by the weather since christmas, being washed away, another electrocution, to name a couple.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

its s*** and there is only more to come ;(

J
xx


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It's not looking very good at all


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

3 in total with hurricane force winds......international aid yet? considering cameron started back tracking on his "money is no object"

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> 3 in total with hurricane force winds......international aid yet? considering cameron started back tracking on his "money is no object"
> 
> J
> xx


International aid?? For a storm, some relatively minor flooding and a handful of deaths in one of the richest countries in the world? I'd be ashamed if we accepted a penny, or diverted a penny of our own international aid payments...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh yea ofcourse you would.....I'm not ashamed at all I have friends and family effected by the floods and hurricane force winds in england and in wales.....wake up and smell the coffee its not just a few puddles its millions of pounds worth of damage but I guess your alrite up in your castle of neverwrong!

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> oh yea ofcourse you would.....I'm not ashamed at all I have friends and family effected by the floods and hurricane force winds in england and in wales.....wake up and smell the coffee its not just a few puddles its millions of pounds worth of damage but I guess your alrite up in your castle of neverwrong!
> 
> J
> xx


Millions of pounds worth of insurance claims... Oh the humanity!

If you think this is comparable to how the poorest people around the world have to live every day, not to mention the types of natural disaster they endure on top of that, then you're the one kidding yourself.

So, do you actually believe the UK doesn't have enough money to deal with the effects of these floods?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ok so what about all the farmers fields ruined by the water? what about the state of the roads which most counsils neglect to pay for pot holes to be filled? what about the public pathways that will become ruined by the water? what about the people who have small insurance on their properties and have been effected by it? what about the live stock that may have been lost with quick rising water? what about the transport links which have been temporarily suspended and the incidents happened on trains? what about the businesses who will struggle with their insurance payments? what about the continuing lack of support for those in flooded areas? what about the sentimental belongings ruined by the water? what about the lack of tourism in places that have been hit causing a problem with businesses income through lack of tourism????

As always you can sit up in your castle of neverwrong but the vast majority would agree with me....This might be one of the "richest countries in the world" but that doesnt mean those effected by it are rich also....

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

It's affected me, i have a £20k project that i need to get started in Henley on Thames right on the river... Delays delays delays!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> ok so what about all the farmers fields ruined by the water? what about the state of the roads which most counsils neglect to pay for pot holes to be filled? what about the public pathways that will become ruined by the water? what about the people who have small insurance on their properties and have been effected by it? what about the live stock that may have been lost with quick rising water? what about the transport links which have been temporarily suspended and the incidents happened on trains? what about the businesses who will struggle with their insurance payments? what about the continuing lack of support for those in flooded areas? what about the sentimental belongings ruined by the water? what about the lack of tourism in places that have been hit causing a problem with businesses income through lack of tourism????
> 
> As always you can sit up in your castle of neverwrong but the vast majority would agree with me....This might be one of the "richest countries in the world" but that doesnt mean those effected by it are rich also....
> 
> ...


Would you be happy to go to areas of the Philippines affected by last years floods and tell them that you knew how they felt, because we've had to put up with insurance claims and potholes? Maybe you could ask for some money back while you were there?

It's bad what's happened to the people in the UK affected by floods. I'm not denying that. But it's ridiculous to suggest we need international aid, and it would be downright offensive to suggest we need the money more than the millions of genuinely poor people around the world.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

We're in the best possible position to deal with it ourselves, in comparison to other countries. We have the skills and the money to do it! Insurance companies are going to take a big hit... And!? They all rip us off left right and centre, its payback time!

Very sad that life is lost, BUT, at risk of sounding harsh, its not really that bad... many more people will have died yesterday in traffic accidents and natural causes etc. etc. but because the media choose to highlight a man killed in the storm we all feel shocked!

People will have ruined homes, its not nice BUT the majority will stay with relatives or hotels etc. i think what Spandex is saying is, for example, the boxing day tsunami, these people have nowhere to go so they do need the help way more than we do!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You've both completely missed the point here so whatever you can both be ignored.

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> You've both completely missed the point here so whatever you can both be ignored.
> 
> J
> xx


Perhaps you should explain the point better then, because other people may have missed it too.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

... personally i work on a theory of no point moping about it feeling sorry for yourself, crack on and make it right again!

It's bad, but sitting here listening to people moan on Radio 2 with Jeremy Vine makes me want to shoot someone... "The fire brigade have been awful, they've not given me any sandbags"..... GO AND GET SOME YOURSELF THEN!? Its not that difficult, if you don't do it, then you'll have wet carpets, pretty simple! Some people feel a sense of entitlement, and whats worse is, the majority of people don't help support charities for international aid anyway, so who are they to say that aid should be redirected to them?! It really infuriates me.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

.... but enough of that... the big debate for today is Waitrose's free coffee offer... its a shame this isn't the flame room or there would be some choice words!!


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol: what's utter crap is that Cameron says money is no object to the flood victims. Well if the government had been a bit more generous to the Enviro agency we wouldn't be having as much of a problem as we do now. The Government has a lot to answer for IMO and the EA needs a total reconfiguration pronto.


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe I have missed the point here but surely the flooding is on flood plains? The clue is in the name

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

NickG said:


> ... personally i work on a theory of no point moping about it feeling sorry for yourself, crack on and make it right again!
> 
> It's bad, but sitting here listening to people moan on Radio 2 with Jeremy Vine makes me want to shoot someone... "The fire brigade have been awful, they've not given me any sandbags"..... GO AND GET SOME YOURSELF THEN!? Its not that difficult, if you don't do it, then you'll have wet carpets, pretty simple! Some people feel a sense of entitlement, and whats worse is, the majority of people don't help support charities for international aid anyway, so who are they to say that aid should be redirected to them?! It really infuriates me.


 Was listenin g to Radio FOur dis moaning whilest on 't M4 during rush hour (roof down of course  what a rush!) and some lady in rural part of UK "whose village was an island" not just a big puddle like Jess's was saying tquite the opposite how they were all coping and helping eachother and had bought their own sand bags a few days ago "because they knew they would soon run out and there wouldn't be enough to go round" and how another neighbour had given them a boat to paddle around in. Now give me some commas Roddy!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

prop135 said:


> Maybe I have missed the point here but surely the flooding is on flood plains? The clue is in the name
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Indeed.
Perhaps instead of campaigning to bring back fox hunting we should chase after town planners and the council planning department. I'd get on a horse for that.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Storm 1 of 3 has given me no power for over 6 hours and trees down all round the village with some of the roads being closed off! Yay! Not! Urgh

J
Xx


----------



## Rusk (Feb 11, 2014)

This week I will mostly be fixing fences.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Rusk said:


> This week I will mostly be fixing fences.


Does Jess(e) know about this!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/fastshow/ch ... esse.shtml


----------



## Rusk (Feb 11, 2014)

Skeee said:


> Rusk said:
> 
> 
> > This week I will mostly be fixing fences.
> ...


That's CCTV footage of me....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont watch the fast show so i dont get it lol

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I now feel your pain...



That was a greenhouse thing before i went to bed Friday! :lol:


----------

